# Great hunt



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

So the night before I got my bull my friend got a nice 5x5 at a little over 50 yards, that by the way is my cap, nothing over 50 will die by my arrow since thats all I practice out to, up till midnight skinning and taking care of his bull getting it ready for the trip back home and to the butcher, that was one cold night. The next day I woke early, the only one, parked the quad and talked to a guy that was going in the same area that I was, so I coordinated with him as to where I was going to go and he told me the same, 1.5 hr into the walk I heard a bugle yep its that guy only about 150 yards to my left bummer another 30 min I heard a cow mew ahead of me and about 90 yards to my right bummer I thought this guy got ahead of me somehow and now I am just walking behind him so I sat down to re-plan my approach 5 min went by and I saw something out in front of me, yep a bull small 1x2 was working his way toward me then another and another 3 bulls in total walking right in front of me first range was 36 yards max shooting lane, I drew awaiting this smaller bull to walk in front of me he didn’t then the 3x3 came into my shooting lane and was closer I approximated 33 yards put the pin on him, broadside by the way, just as I was about to release he turned and I shot. AWW crap I missed or even worse made a bad shot I thought, because I could see my arrow, bulls and cows were all over it wasn't that guy, I had walked into a small herd. I walked very quietly to my arrow and was amazed how much blood was on the ground, sat for 5 min then wanted to see the next spot of blood only 10 feet, just looking through the trees I could see 50 yards ahead my bull lay, I backed off sat for another 5 min and the same guy that I saw back at the quad was walking up to me, I didn't want to have the bull get up so I told him lets wait, another 15 min and the bull didn't move, it was a great shot just behind the shoulder and came out the throat destroying a lung, maybe some more vitals and out the juggler, could have been more damage but I was too excited to double check. Total pack out was 1.5 mile, lucky for me I had friends to help with the work, what a hunt.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats, that's some pretty thick stuff your in there I can see how it was you managed to walk right up to them without even knowing.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats! Great story!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya! Elk with a bow is a great thing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull and congrats.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool bull. I love to see the damaged pedicle. Sometimes I wonder if that is what happens when the bull sheds one side and then forces the other one off. I have found sheds with a massive amount of pedicle still attached and it happens a lot more often with elk. Anyhow sweet story as well.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great Bull! Nice story! Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet! Getting up early is always the hardest part for me. Good on you for getting up when others stayed in bed.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

Great job


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work! I love those goofy rag bulls they are always fun.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job. Glad to hear that you hit a good hit when you thought that you hadn't. I hear way too many stories of the perfect hit but obviously wasn't. It's pretty tough to see what the arrow does during all that comotion even at pretty good range. Glad it worked out for you and congrats!!!


----------

